# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  kerkoj nje foto te Aleksander Kondos

## Renea88

kush mund te vere nje foto te mikut tim Aleksander Kondos...ju lutem

----------


## benseven11

Ku ka qene vendi ku rrinte A Kondo ne tirane?Po klubi qe shkonte shpesh?

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Ca eshte ky Aleksander Kondo?

----------


## RaPSouL

Po ku e njohim ne atë mikun tënd re?   :Mos:   :Sater:

----------


## Coca-Cola

http://www.sportisot.altervista.org/...18cc2bc191.jpg

----------


## Renea88

sander Kondo ishte peshengritesi i shquar qe u arratis ne 1985 ne amerike .......
kush ka nje foto ma nis me adresen e mail: Renea88@freenet.de

----------


## drague

> kush mund te vere nje foto te mikut tim Aleksander Kondos...ju lutem


Sa vjeç je ti mer plak qe e paske pas mik Sandrin?
ps.une kam punu me SANDRIN :buzeqeshje:

----------


## xhori

duhet te jete  te  42  vjec,  sipas  asaj  88

----------


## Renea88

ku ke pas punu me sandrin ti mik, ne kombinat ke tranxha ku ishte mekanik apo te 326?

----------


## Renea88

42 jam mer babe....nuk ja maj men emrin firmes aty te kombinati se kane kalu mbi 25 vjet tani

----------


## xfiles

nje gje nuk kuptoj une,
nese e ke mik  nuk mund tja kerkosh vete?
Dhe nese e ke mik perse te duhet valle foto?

----------


## Renea88

xfiles Sandri nuk jeton me prej vitesh, e vrane komunistet pasi u arratis ne amerike, ky eshte shkaku qe nuk kam mundesi tja kerkoj vete....une ka 20 vjet qe jam larguar nga shqiperia dhe skam me nje foto te mikut tim.....per kete me duhet

----------


## xfiles

me fal atehere se nuk e dija...

----------


## Renea88

ska gje vella, nqse do ta dicsh kush ishte futu ne googlee dhe jep emrin aleksander kondo

----------


## drague

> 42 jam mer babe....nuk ja maj men emrin firmes aty te kombinati se kane kalu mbi 25 vjet tani


veglat bujqesore e ka pas plako. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Renea88

e mban mend kur i kapte ata te polikumit qe benin praktiken e ju kafshonte koken?

----------


## dardajan

> kush mund te vere nje foto te mikut tim Aleksander Kondos...ju lutem


Une  kam njof  Sandrin  nga  afer   shokun  e tij  te ngushte e  kam  ende  shok ,  ne  familjes e   tij  hyja  e dilja deri  ne  94  vit  qe dola  ne  emigrim,  me  pas me  disa  te  njohur  ne tv  shqiptar   dhe  ne  bashkepunim  me  familjen  e  tij arrita  te  bej  nje  emision  per  jeten  e tij .Por  nuk  arritem  te  gjejme pothuajse asgje  nga  filmimet  e  garave  te tij  pasi  ishin  djegur edhe  origjinalet pas  arratisjes.

Persa  i  perket  fotos une  kam  nje  ne  kompjuterin  tim por  ne  keto  momente   nuk  mundem ta  gjej pasi  jam  larg,  nderkohe  mund  te  lexosh  edhe  kete  teme  per  Sandrin  ketu  ne  forum.

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=41960

Kur  te  kthehem  nga Shqiperia mund  te  marr  edhe  ndonje  foto  tjeter .

----------


## drague

> Une  kam njof  Sandrin  nga  afer   shokun  e tij  te ngushte e  kam  ende  shok ,  ne  familjes e   tij  hyja  e dilja deri  ne  94  vit  qe dola  ne  emigrim,  me  pas me  disa  te  njohur  ne tv  shqiptar   dhe  ne  bashkepunim  me  familjen  e  tij arrita  te  bej  nje  emision  per  jeten  e tij .Por  nuk  arritem  te  gjejme pothuajse asgje  nga  filmimet  e  garave  te tij  pasi  ishin  djegur edhe  origjinalet pas  arratisjes.
> 
> Persa  i  perket  fotos une  kam  nje  ne  kompjuterin  tim por  ne  keto  momente   nuk  mundem ta  gjej pasi  jam  larg,  nderkohe  mund  te  lexosh  edhe  kete  teme  per  Sandrin  ketu  ne  forum.
> 
> http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=41960
> 
> Kur  te  kthehem  nga Shqiperia mund  te  marr  edhe  ndonje  foto  tjeter .


Eh mor djale sa larg na cove.I gjori ai.

----------


## spirobeg

do provoj, nese do mund.

----------


## AnGeL_DeViL

*E kam nje foto te tijen ne xhep po nuk harrova do ta jap*

----------

